# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Управление отделением людей от роботов

## Lakshmana Prana das

Сейчас на форуме регистрируется множество спам-роботов. Чтобы от них избавиться, при регистрации введены всякие ограничения: надо ввести код, подтвердить регистрацию по e-mail и т.д. Но это не очень помогает. В свое время мы сделали подтверждение ответом на вопрос, например: "Сколько будет два плюс три?". Но вопросы стандартные-арифметические тоже не очень помогали. 

Сейчас хотим ввести новые, чтобы мог ответить только человек. Уважаемые участники форума Кришна.ру, пожалуйста, подскажите, какие вопросы можно сделать? Желательно, чтобы тематика соответствовала форуму.

У меня фантазии хватило только на один вопрос:
"Напишите первое слово маха-мантры Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе"

Надо, чтобы мог ответить любой человек, но не робот.

----------


## Александр.Б

Можно задать любой простой вопрос, но в словах вопроса заменить буквы. например: введите цифрами число што тлисать тли. Или можно пропустить буквы: расшифруйте, что здесь написано? ЗДРСТВТ ДБР ПЖЛВТ. Боту придётся орфографию учитывать, а это не просто.

----------


## Мариша

Харе Кришна!

Предлагаю такие вопросы:

1. Имя божественной супруги Кришны (Радхарани)

2. Имя демона, которого убил Нрисимхадев (Хираньякашипу)

3. Где проходит главная Ратха-Ятра? (Джаганнатха-Пури)

4. Имя отца Радхарани (Вришабхану)

Вообщем, предлагаю в таком ключе придумать вопросы. Надеюсь, что послужила вам :vedma:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Можно задать любой простой вопрос, но в словах вопроса заменить буквы. например: введите цифрами число што тлисать тли. Или можно пропустить буквы: расшифруйте, что здесь написано? ЗДРСТВТ ДБР ПЖЛВТ. Боту придётся орфографию учитывать, а это не просто.


Интересные варианты, спасибо. Особенно, если связать с тематикой форума.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!
> 
> Предлагаю такие вопросы:
> 
> 1. Имя божественной супруги Кришны (Радхарани)
> 
> 2. Имя демона, которого убил Нрисимхадев (Хираньякашипу)
> 
> 3. Где проходит главная Ратха-Ятра? (Джаганнатха-Пури)
> ...


Спасибо, Мариша. Эти вопросы могут быть слишком сложными для неподготовленных людей. Ведь у нас на форуме регистрируются не только те, кто закончил Бхакта-программ  :smilies: 
Кроме того, надо чтобы написание было простым и недвусмысленным, так как у некоторых людей грамотность страдает, им правильно выговорить "Джаганнатха-Пури" сложно, не то, что написать.

----------


## Мариша

Да, я уже подумала, что надо что-то попроще. 
Ой, а я Бхакту-программ тоже еще не проходила  :smilies: 
Может быть, тогда такие вопросы задать: первое слово 2-ого стиха 9-ой гл. Бхагавад-Гиты. Чтобы человек мог открыть Бхагавад-Гиту и посмотреть слово. 
Или это слишком трудоемко? :doom:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

сколько будет 1 + 1 в духовном мире

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Вариант первый: копировать как на Фейсбуке, Вконтакте, Ютубе и т.д.

Вариант второй: вместо нарисованного кода размещать изречение из шастр (для души не существует ни рождения ни смерти и т.п.), чтобы его вводили куда надо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вариант первый: копировать как на Фейсбуке, Вконтакте, Ютубе и т.д.


Копировать что?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> В свое время мы сделали подтверждение ответом на вопрос, например: "Сколько будет два плюс три?". Но вопросы стандартные-арифметические тоже не очень помогали.


А почему не помогали? Сейчас роботы уже даже это умеют распознавать и вычислять ответ?

Есть еще такой вариант "кода" - предлагается ряд картинок и надо выбрать из них только картинки определенной тематики, скажем "живая природа".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Есть еще такой вариант "кода" - предлагается ряд картинок и надо выбрать из них только картинки определенной тематики, скажем "живая природа".


В нашем ПО нет такого. Вот, какие варианты есть:

*Проверка изображением*
Пользователю будет отображено изображение, содержащее буквы разных шрифтов, форм и / или размеров в зависимости от выбранных вами настроек.

*Проверка вопросом и ответом*
Пользователям потребуется ответить на случайный вопрос из списка предустановленных вами.

*Проверка сервисом reCAPTCHA™*
Пользователю будет отображено изображение, на котором содержится 2 слова. Этот тип проверки поддерживает звуковой вариант, что даёт возможность зарегистрироваться слабовидящим людям.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Капчи уже давно ломают специальные международные службы, которые имеют штат живых людей, к которым идет непрерывный поток капч с нужных страниц от заказчиков, и они их ломают вручную за определенную плату. И у них учитывают даже язык региона откуда поступает капча, т.е. русский язык идут к русскоязычным ломателям. Я сам пользовался услугами таких фирм, когда занимался массовым постингом статей (еще до того, как уникальный текст в сети стал иметь такое большое значение, как имеет сейчас) 

Могу предложить способ, который используется на хакерских форумах. Они предлагают прочитать познавательную статью примерно на постраницы, а потом предлагают ответить на ряд вопросов по статье. Так заморачиваться не будет ни один массовый ломатель за те копейки, что он получает с одного взлома. Но для тех, кто на самом деле хочет зарегистрироваться, будет вовсе не лишним узнать какую-то информацию, а потом протестироваться по вопросам.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Может быть, тогда такие вопросы задать: первое слово 2-ого стиха 9-ой гл. Бхагавад-Гиты. Чтобы человек мог открыть Бхагавад-Гиту и посмотреть слово. 
> Или это слишком трудоемко?


прям вспомнилось, как некоторые программы лицензионные защищают... 
"Откройте документацию к программе... найлите страницу № ??, найдите там абзац № ??, введите слово номер ??"
:-) но ведь есть разные редакции...

а капчу я лично не люблю. или надо чтобы там были картинки из отсканированных книг, ну и пусть человек вводит текст из них -
тогда ок... а так... там карми читают этими капчами материалистическую лит-ру... зачем нам такое?

кстати обойти да, можно много чего. но врядли кто-то делает спец "роботов" для форума... хм. это скорее люди, похожие на "ботов"...
хотя да, атеисты - убивают душу (атму) - так они как роботы... 



> "аватар - это же робот" :-) как говорил тов. Кернес...

----------

